# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Γιατί είμαστε κατά της αιχμαλωσίας; >  Καρδερίνα πέταξε ελεύθερη

## HarrisC

Ο γιος μιας φιλης ειχε σε κλουβι μια καρδερινουλα που τραγούδαγε υπέροχα. Την ειχε πιασει σ ενα δασακι στο χωριο αλλα νρεποταν να πει οτι ηταν αγριοπούλι. Μετα απο ενα χρονο σκλαβιάς , η καρδερινουλα πεταξε ελευθερη  :Jumping0046:  :Jumping0046:  . Επιτελους.

Το τι "ψυστηρι" ειχα ριξει δεν λεγεται .Τελικα του χαρισα ενα απο τα "παιδια" ,τιμπραντο που γεννηθηκε πριν 50 ημερες ,τον ';αχιλλεα" με την προυποθεση να ξαναεπιστρεψει στη φυση την καρδερινα .Ετσι και εγινε. 

Εγραψα αυτο το θεμα για να ευαισθητοποιησω μηπως και καποιο αλλο μελος κανει κατι αναλογο μια και οι πιτσιρικαδες δεν καταλαβαινουν ευκολα το θεμα της αιχμαλωσιας των ιθαγενων

Να ο αχιλλεας ,το τιμπραντακι μου ,που δεν ειναι πλεον δικος μου αλλα τα περναει υπεροχα σε ενα χωριο της αιτολωακαρνανιας


[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## antonisveria

Μπραβο σας Χαρη οτι και να πω ειναι λιγο φιλε μου......

----------


## Gardelius

Χάρη τα θερμά μου συγχαρητήρια για τη πράξη σου αυτή. 

Σίγουρα είναι δείγμα ανθρώπου με ευαισθησίες και σεβασμού στη φύση και το περιβάλλον. 

*Για μένα άλλο ένα γνήσιο μέλος στο GBC. !!!!* 

Εύχομαι να ακολουθούν πολλοί ακόμα το παράδειγμα και να δούμε *και άλλες καρδερίνες ελεύθερες !!!*

----------


## Steliosan

Συγχαρητηρια για την πραξη σου.
Και ναι ρε ειμαστε κατα της αιχμαλωσιας.

----------


## ninos

Μπράβο Χάρη

----------


## xrisam

Υπέροχα νέα... :Jumping0046:

----------


## mparoyfas

πολλά μπράβο και στους δυο σας !

----------


## geo_ilion

υπεροχη ενεργεια μπραβο σου χαρη

----------

